# Look what the cat dragged in..



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Okay so here's a little background on this little present my fiancée got me (the sweetheart that she is) earlier last year we were out crabbing with her brother and a couple other friends and her brother gave me a RyJ Churchill to smoke.. now I don't really like RyJ they're far too spicy for my taste, so I told him I didn't bring my cutter and it was too windy to smoke it and that I'd hang on to it for another occasion. So earlier today my fiancée drops by the office for lunch and says "I got you little present can you guess what it is?" true to my gorilla colours I said "cigars?". "How did you know?" she quipped (annoyed) "lucky guess?" I pleaded.. any way she handed me the box and this is what I found one each of Monte #2, Punch Punch, Partagas D4, Trinidad Coloniales and a Siglo VI. "WOW thank you baby!!" I rejoiced, "Well I couldn't let the RyJ my brother got you sit alone in your humi." Could she be any better?










and another for good measure:


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

wow, that is very nice, makes getting married seem like a good idea?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Damn .. I need to get cat !


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

monsoon said:


> Damn .. I need to get cat !


or two... nice


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

tecnorobo said:


> or two... nice


Lucy me I'm allowed four!!:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Texan in Mexico said:


> wow, that is very nice, makes getting married seem like a good idea?!?!?!?!?


Hey, I am married and I don't get that.....

Nice wifey you got there.:tu


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

Nice one, some of my favourite smokes in that lot.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice! The day my wife gives me cigars as a present will be a cold day in hell.:r


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Hey, I am married and I don't get that.....


Married? What's a confirmed bachelor doing getting hitched anyway?

Congrats Rich--- I've been away from here too long..

Frank


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Hey, I am married and I don't get that.....
> 
> Nice wifey you got there.:tu


:tpd::r


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Take care of that kitten! Looks like she's taking good care of you. :tu


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Yummy!:tu


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice catch there. I love the Colonials and the PSD4's.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You lucked out there bro, if my girlfriend got me CC's I fear they would be Cohibas, served in a glass top box. :r


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Your fiancee not only has a great attitude, but great taste in cigars to boot.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Very nice line up!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Very nice :tu


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Darrell said:


> You lucked out there bro, if my girlfriend got me CC's I fear they would be Cohibas, served in a glass top box. :r


:r apparently she was all set to get me a gift certificate so I could go in later and get the sticks I wanted all she remembered was she saw me smoking something that started with a P. When she told the guy behind the counter who's name to make the gift certificate out in he said well I can tell you what he smokes, he comes in a lot here. So he took her around and helped her pick out smokes 'I hadn't tried before'. Strangely enough I smoke all those regularly but a generous gesture none the less.


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Your cat has great taste.
:tu


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Man, I'm gunna have to spank my cat!

Only thing that bassTurd brings home, are dead rats and birds.

D.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Demented said:


> Man, I'm gunna have to spank my cat!
> 
> Only thing that bassTurd brings home, are dead rats and birds.
> 
> D.


Bad Cat!:tu


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

daniyal said:


> Monte #2, Punch Punch, Partagas D4, Trinidad Coloniales and a Siglo VI.


DAMN! That's pretty much a list of my ultimate smokes, enjoy! :tu


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Harpo said:


> DAMN! That's pretty much a list of my ultimate smokes, enjoy! :tu


The woman did good! She wanted to get me cigars I'd never smoked before but ended up picking those I love smoking... think I made the right choice.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh man, she so set you up. Now you have to come home with a collection of the ultimate in designer shoes!

J/K, very nice haul from an obviously caring woman. Please let her know that I think that she's a special lady and that YOU should be damned glad to have her in your life.

Cheers to you both!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Oh man, she so set you up. Now you have to come home with a collection of the ultimate in designer shoes!
> 
> J/K, very nice haul from an obviously caring woman. Please let her know that I think that she's a special lady and that YOU should be damned glad to have her in your life.
> 
> Cheers to you both!


Got her a day at the spa as positive enforcement:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

daniyal said:


> Got her a day at the spa as positive enforcement:tu


Good man!


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

daniyal said:


> Got her a day at the spa as positive enforcement:tu


Now *that* was a good idea! :2


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

what a sweetheart.. Great pick ups!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

daniyal said:


> Could she be any better?
> 
> NOPE...you're a lucky guy.
> 
> Mine will not give me anything that supports my habit...but she doesn't discourage me either...maybe I am luck too :ss


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

you think maybe she would caall my wife and give her some buying advice??:dr


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Here Kitty Kitty!! Here Kitty! F%[email protected]*N Cat!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Lucky for you. She's a keeper. Wish I'd have smokes as nice as that!


----------



## williegstyles (Aug 20, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Nice! The day my wife gives me cigars as a present will be a cold day in hell.:r


The closest my wife got to buying me cigars was when I asked her to stop by the b&m my bro owns and pick up a package for me. She would NEVER go out and buy cigars for me on her own.


----------

